# woke up to a litter!!!



## xotatiannaxo (Feb 26, 2011)

nomraly i dont do the bunnies in the AM, my husbands does, but he wouldnt get up and i wanted to know if the two we thought where gunna have babies did.. so i ran out there to find a bunch of babies born on the wire with no nest box or anything.  so i ran (i dont think ive ever ran that fast) into the house got a box yelled for the hubby and ran back out.  lucky the box ad some newspaer cliping in it already but all the kits were all over, still alive lucky, so i picked them up and put them in the box and put it back in the cage.  then she jumped in, i heard them cry a bit so  hope she didnt hurt them!  whats the likely hood that they will make it?  i dont want to mess with them any but uggg! what should i do???  i think here were 7, i had NO idea that one was gunna have babies, she didnt show any signs so i thought she didnt take...


----------



## xotatiannaxo (Feb 26, 2011)

well they died.... oh well, poor mama tho, she pullled off A LOT of fur after they were born... A LOT.  she seems like she would have been a good mama to. poor thing.  lets see if we get any more! uggg we have lost 16 so far.... this sucks so bad.


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 26, 2011)

Next time, always put the box in if you tried to breed her, just in case. Rabbits are pretty good at hiding being pregnant.

Also if she has them on the wire, give her the set-up box with shavings and straw, but warm the babies up somehow before you give them back. I personally put them in a hoodie pocket or (don't scream "Ewww!") down your shirt is a very warm place for them to go for a few minutes. I'm not well endowed so they fit pretty good in that empty space in my bra. Then again, this takes a sort of crazy-person dedication that less obsessed folks wouldn't want to do...but I'm not the only one!!

Give them back when they're actively moving.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Feb 26, 2011)

awe, so sorry it is hard looseing them. i lost a lionlop litter not long ago. i also lost mini rex litters same way u did the last round. but give her a chance my choc rex doe that lost them like that last mth just had a litter and she is raiseing 6 beautiful babies now and doing everything right. she just needed to figure out what they were and what she needed to do so there is hope. 

lol, i do that to but i'm always affraid i'll squish them not much of a pocket in mine rotfl. but yes indeed u r not alone on that one.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Feb 26, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.  I was completely devastated when I lost my first litter.  

So glad to know I'm not the only one willing to put them down my shirt.  My husband thought I was crazy until it worked.


----------



## CrimsonRose (Feb 26, 2011)

It's hard getting started out... but we all learn as we go... I learned the hard way too... to always put in a box just in case... the worst thing that happens is they don't have babies and they poo in the box and waste the bedding... At least they will have a place to have them IF they are preggers... It is hard to tell with buns...


----------



## rabbitgeek (Feb 27, 2011)

Bummer. It happens. It's still a bummer.

I have some breeding tips on my webpage that tells about how I manage the breeding calendar.
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/breedingtips.html

I hope it helps.
Have a better day!


----------



## xotatiannaxo (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone! next time i know to warm them back up before just sticking them in there! we changed the cages some and gave the girls some more room, i think they didnt have enough space! so hopefully the two due tonight tmw will go easy and with out losses!


----------



## dipence71 (Feb 27, 2011)

cattlecait said:
			
		

> Next time, always put the box in if you tried to breed her, just in case. Rabbits are pretty good at hiding being pregnant.
> 
> Also if she has them on the wire, give her the set-up box with shavings and straw, but warm the babies up somehow before you give them back. I personally put them in a hoodie pocket or (don't scream "Ewww!") down your shirt is a very warm place for them to go for a few minutes. I'm not well endowed so they fit pretty good in that empty space in my bra. Then again, this takes a sort of crazy-person dedication that less obsessed folks wouldn't want to do...but I'm not the only one!!
> 
> Give them back when they're actively moving.


  been there done that!!!


----------

